# EZ Water Calcs



## Crusty (26/9/13)

When entering your mash water volume in the spreadsheet, what is the volume I need to enter in that column? Is it the water before adding your grain, ie: 29.5lt for my single batch Biab or total mash volume after adding the grain, 34.5lt....... h34r:


----------



## Khellendros13 (26/9/13)

Just the water volume.


----------



## Crusty (26/9/13)

Khellendros13 said:


> Just the water volume.


Thanks buddy............. :beerbang:


----------

